# Non se ne può più



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

*Non se ne può più*

*«Ho deciso di avere un bambino»*
Ci sei cascata anche tu, l’orologio biologico ti ha messo paura. Ti sei imborghesita, alla fine sei esattamente come tutte le altre.
*«Ho scelto di non avere figli»*
Sei una zitella acida, quando cambierai idea, perché è pacifico che lo farai, sarà troppo tardi e ti pentirai amaramente della tua immaturità. Invecchierai sola, avvizzita e piena di rimpianti.
*«Voglio un solo figlio»*
Che donna egoista, tuo figlio sarà infelice e solo per il resto dei suoi giorni. Sarà viziato, senza spina dorsale, sociopatico e avrà pure l’alito cattivo.
*«Aspetto un altro figlio. Desidero una famiglia numerosa»*
Ma un anticoncezionale no?
*«Partorirò naturalmente, senza epidurale»*
Sei una bigotta retrograda. Cosa credi di dimostrare? Ti senti forse migliore delle altre?
*«Farò l’epidurale»*
Sei una donna debole e pigra. Il dolore è naturale.
*«Ho fatto il cesareo»*
In pratica, non hai partorito davvero. Non avrai mai idea di cosa sia il dolore.
*«Allatto a richiesta»*
Tuo figlio è viziato.
*«Allatto a orario»*
Non sai che si allatta a richiesta?
*«Non allatto»*
Che razza di madre sei?
*«Faccio allattamento misto»*
Allora non allatti.
*«Allatto mio figlio che ha più di un anno»*
Vuoi tenere tuoi figlio legato a te, lo stai castrando. Sei una pessima madre.
*«Lascio il lavoro per stare coi miei figli»*
Sei una mantenuta, sei patetica, praticamente una nullità. Finirai sicuramente obesa e frustrata. Se una madre non si realizza come donna, non sarà mai una buona madre.
*«Ricomincio a lavorare a tempo pieno»*
Sei una donna egocentrica e arrivista. Avida, senza scrupoli. Che razza di madre sei?
*«Ho ottenuto il part time»*
Raccomandata.
*«Lavoro da casa»*
Praticamente non lavori.
*«Mando mio figlio al nido»*
Si ammalerà continuamente, si sentirà abbandonato. E poi come fai a fidarti di educatrici sconosciute?
*«Affido mio figlio ai nonni»*
Lo vizieranno. Faranno sempre di testa loro, te lo porteranno via. Tuo figlio confonderà i ruoli, non rispetterà nessuno. Vorrà più bene ai nonni che a te.
*«Lascio mio figlio con una baby sitter»*
Speriamo non sia una di quelle maniache che si vedono in televisione…
*«Sto a casa con mio figlio»*
Vuoi dire che non lo mandi al nido? Sarà un mammone, un asociale, un disadattato. Si annoierà a morte, sarà lento rispetto agli altri bambini. Avrà problemi a scuola e sul lavoro.
*«Di sera sto a casa con mio figlio»*
Prenditi i tuoi spazi, esci da sola, devi frequentare degli adulti, una madre frustrata è una pessima madre, hai bisogno di separarti da tuo figlio.
*«Porto mio figlio con me quando esco la sera»*
I bambini hanno bisogno del loro ambiente, non sopportano la folla e la confusione. E poi alla gente non piace avere dei bambini che frignano seduti al tavolo accanto.
*«Lascio mio figlio a casa per uscire la sera»*
Ma cosa lo hai fatto a fare, un bambino? Per continuare a fare la bella vita di prima?

_(Sintesi solo a tratti esasperata di quello che molte donne si sentono dire, anche se spesso tra le righe, in tema di maternità, famiglia e lavoro. Ovvero di quanto siamo ancora lontani da quella che chiamano emancipazione femminile)._
solitudine

http://unamammagreen.com/pietre/


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Manca un 'più' nel titolo, forse?
Perché non se ne può davvero più :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Foglia (6 Ottobre 2016)

Quante verità . E anche quante relatività. Comunque la fai pare che sbagli. Forse il problema non sono neanche le mille sfaccettature di una stessa azione o situazione. Ma quale importanza diamo a quel che dicono gli altri. I quali generalmente con figli in ballo sono amplificatori dei nostri (inevitabili) sensi di colpa.


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *«Ho deciso di avere un bambino»*
> Ci sei cascata anche tu, l’orologio biologico ti ha messo paura. Ti sei imborghesita, alla fine sei esattamente come tutte le altre.
> *«Ho scelto di non avere figli»*
> Sei una zitella acida, quando cambierai idea, perché è pacifico che lo farai, sarà troppo tardi e ti pentirai amaramente della tua immaturità. Invecchierai sola, avvizzita e piena di rimpianti.
> ...


"Mi son dimagrita"
Non è che sei diventata anoressica?"
"Mi son ingrassata"
I chili in piu fanno male alla salute
"Mi son rifatta il seno"
Sei superficiale.Tutta colpa dei mass media
"Il mio seno non mi piace"
In effetti....
"Ho deciso di non sposarmi"
Certo...è lui che non vuole vero?
"Ho deciso di sposarmi"
L'hai convinto finalmente!
"Esco quando ho tempo libero"
E quando fai i servizi a casa?
"Non esco spesso"
Il marito ti ha schiavizzata
"Mio marito fa le puzzette"
Chissa che schifezze gli dai da mangiare
"Mio marito è stitico"
Chissa che schifezze gli dai da mangiare

Li son tutti d'accordo.È sempre colpa della moglie:rotfl:
Continua....


----------



## disincantata (6 Ottobre 2016)

Personalmente non ho mai sentito niente del genere, o non ci ho mai badato. Fatto tutto quello che mi andava di fare  senza condizionamenti. 

Tata, ferie con e senza figli, lavotato sempre a tempo pieno,  mai avuto ne cercato aiuto dai nonni, poi capitava le figlie ci passassero le feste, ma non per calcolo o comodita', perche' ne avevano voglia loro, meglio secondo me molto meglio un aiuto  retribuito, ma forse era così perche' non avevo sceltà,  trovata benissimo.  

NON riesco a capire ne chi si fa gli affari degli altri,  ne chi si preoccupa perche' gli altri, crede o e' certo, si occupino della propria vita. Magari lo fanno  solo perche' hanno una vita piatta e non hanno altri modi per passare il tempo.


----------



## Piperita (15 Ottobre 2016)

Esatto, la colpa è sempre delle donne e delle mamme.
Poi è vero che ci sono frasi che mi toccano maggiormente di altre perché mi sento un pò carente in qualcosa, ma i sensi di colpa e i condizionamenti sono sempre stati presenti nella mia vita. C'è sempre una madre, una suocera, un vicino che sta a giudicare il tuo operato e tu non ti senti mai all'altezza della situazione perché gli altri hanno fatto meglio di te


----------



## ipazia (15 Ottobre 2016)

La mia amica ha da poco avuto una cuccioletta...

Una persona molto vicina: 

"il tuo latte è troppo poco nutriente" 

e dopo non più di una settimana

"il tuo latte è troppo nutriente"

conclusione della mia amica: "...povera stronza...!", pensato (non la bambina)
"guarda tesoro, ho verificato con i medici, ti ringrazio per l'interessamento ma stai pure tranquilla, va tutto bene!" (verbalizzato)
...e si è fatta regalare un super passeggino da 500 euro...giusto per permettere un sostegno più fattivo e partecipato e meno verbalizzato

La cosa secondo me allucinante, è che questo genere di commenti provengano principalmente da donne e siano rivolte ad altre donne...e che siano proprio le donne a sostenere questa forma di competizione becera e meschina sulla maternità, che descrive più i problemi della femminilità non riconosciuta innanzitutto dentro se stesse...

questo è davvero triste. 

Tenendo poi conto che queste signore educano anche i maschi...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2016)

*Però*

Anche l'obbligo per gli uomini a mostrare una certa forma di virilità ne riduce molti a inconsapevoli e fiere caricature.


----------

